# 2010 Pow Party - Aspen - Friday, Dec. 3 5:30-8 p.m.



## raft3plus (Apr 24, 2004)

*Pow-pow*

Any breaks/deals on some lift-tickets? The po-pow folks might need a little help, now that we got done being kicked into being slaves to/by the 1%.

Fresh out of building-pyramid-skills, but ready for paying for lift tickets for the bro-deal, being part of the mountain working-class-family...

Say yes?


----------



## sladski (Mar 7, 2009)

The lift tickets we have for powder access require a snowmobile and is on the backside of the ski area. Tell us when you are in the neighborhood and we'll show you around. If you really need to ski Aspen Mountain, the last run to a bar/restaurant in town after a day in the backcountry is always good! Free is good, right?


----------



## raft3plus (Apr 24, 2004)

*...oh yeah, it's on, like Donkey-Kong!*

Pure awesomeness! Will work to make it happen, including rallying some cash for the donation... the cause rocks.


----------



## Fluid Dreams (Jan 9, 2007)

Have yourselves a SWEET PARTAY!


----------

